# So Clomid didn't work... what's next?



## JennaRose

I just finished my 4th round of clomid 

cycle 1 50mg no OV
cycle 2 100mg OV low progesterone
cycle 3 100mg OV low progesterone
cycle 4 150mg no OV

My dr has referred me to a Ferility specialist and now I am just wondering what I can expect? Is there anyone out there who has been in my "shoes"?

ps - Hubby is fine already checked out good.


----------



## Garnet

I did 3 rounds of clomid then quit and got pregnant the following month. Good luck...


----------



## navywife04

I did clomid for 7 months and it didn't work for me either! My doctor is switching me this month to Femara (I think?) I always ovulated with clomid but it turns out it completely thinned my uterus lining! It was doing more damage than good I guess! I started seeing a specialist right around christmas and they started doing iui's right away. Were currently on our 3rd iui, but nothing has worked yet since the last 2 were clomid cycles. Does that make sense? LOL! I take it you have unexplained infertility?


----------



## JennaRose

Wow! 3 iui's? Well i am definitely having some sort of ovulation problem. My husband and I are now wondering about the cost of whatever they will do next. Is femera an injectable? Is it expensive? I saw that the injectables can be 1200-2000 dollars each cycle.


----------



## navywife04

I believe Femara is a pill just like Clomid, although I'm not sure! I also heard that injectables are crazy expensive so we probably won't take that route for awhile. :) If you go down the path of doing iui's, just to give you a ball park, we pay $550 a pop, NOT including the cost of medicine. It adds up quickly! Have you already had any testing done?


----------



## JennaRose

I have had all of the blood tests and my OB said it was that i was not ovulating. She wanted to try the clomid and then she said 3 unsuccessful clomid rounds and she would refer me to a specialist. 

How much is the medication for the iui? Is that injectable? I dont think $550 is too bad... I thought iui's were like $5,000 a pop! 

Is yours unexplained infertility? ovulation issues?


----------



## navywife04

well, I've just been doing clomid and the trigger shot (which my insurance covers... $9) on cycle day 12. Some doctors want to do a few iui's with clomid first before they start you on injectables, but it just depends on what they feel is appropriate. Do you have insurance that covers any of it? Is your doctor doing any ultrasounds at the moment to see how clomid is working for you?

We have unexplained infertility. No problems with either of us!


----------



## bumski

i also did a few rounds of clomid the other year upto 150mg and didnt ov on any of them :nope:
my dr referred me and i had ovarian drilling done, its quite a simple procedure and i healed pretty quick, i ovd for the first time two weeks later without any meds so was over the moon, i have ov 3 more times since but my cycles are very long, i tried clomid again this cycle because its meant to be more effective after OD but cd44 today and no ov again :cry:
not sure if its because of the clomid or if the OD has stopped working now as it only lasts 6-12 months. 
time will tell. GL to you :flower:


----------



## JennaRose

thanks! ... no i have not had any ultra sounds done to see how clomid is working just the progesterone tests .... also my insurance doesnt cover any fertility treatments or medication. :( im excited to find out what is next for me!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, I have been there! They referred me for IVF but then decided in the meantime that I take 2 months off clomid and re- started me in January, I got pregnant and am now 10 weeks..


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am on Femara this month for the first time. It is a pill like clomid but is supposed to have less side effects and doesn't thin your lining. I had a few side effects though (headaches, hot flashes, moody) but nothing intolerable. I think it is normally around 300.00 but it is a breast cancer medicine so our insurance is covering it. they don't cover any fertility stuff. Our Dr also gave us a coupon to get it for 10.00 so you may want to ask your Dr about that.

It is working for me. I have three follicles in there cooking and am hoping for the same for you! :)


----------



## Amber3

I am also starting on Femara. I read a lot of good stuff about it.
I live in Austria and here it costs around 187 Euro a package ( with maybe 30 pills so it lasts for a while) But here I was told that the normal insurance covers most of the cost so in the end it would cost less than 10 Euro. Don't know how it is anywhere else.

Amber


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed kiki x

clomid did work for me but I coudnt see properly for 3 months after my second month of clomid and Ive ben left with perm visual side effects so no more clomid for me! Am hoping to try femara - I am ov at the mo but so randomly I dont think my egg quality can be any good

good luck everyone x


----------



## osubuckeye

I'm getting ready to start my 1st round of Femera this cycle after 5 rounds of clomid with no ovulation. I've read a lot of goood reviews on it, I'm very excited to be starting it!! My insurance did cover part of it, I paid $30.00 for 10 pills (im doing 5mg). So it is about half the price of the clomid ( I was doing 150mg). If you go to Femera's website they have a coupon where you can get your prescription for $10.00. Good Luck!


----------

